# Juventus-Inter, Domenica 6 novembre 2022, ore 20.45



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Big match della tredicesima giornata.
La gara sarà trasmessa da DAZN.


----------



## unbreakable (30 Ottobre 2022)

1: calcio minore
2: asteroide
3: infortuni

Guardo solo chi sta davanti a noi..sti match da 7-8 al momento non mi interessano..in mancanza di altro tifo per infortuni e squalifiche varie


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Lascio la parola agli esperti. @sunburn tra tutti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Ottobre 2022)

passeggiata di salute per l'Inter. La Juventus è a un livello infimo quest'anno.


----------



## sunburn (30 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lascio la parola agli esperti. @sunburn tra tutti.


Qui ti salvi perché non c’è un risultato auspicabile che possa realmente verificarsi.

Poi non dire che non sono severo ma giusto…


----------



## Kayl (30 Ottobre 2022)

Rotti iling junior e mckennie, 20 e 15 giorni


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Qui ti salvi perché non c’è un risultato auspicabile che possa realmente verificarsi.
> 
> Poi non dire che non sono severo ma giusto…



Non sei severo né tanto meno giusto. Sei solo polemico come tanti


----------



## Rudi84 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Rotti iling junior e mckennie, 20 e 15 giorni


Bè però oggi avevo letto che d'ambrosio ha un affaticamento muscolare e hanno fuori per infortunio anche gagliardini. Sarebbe come se da noi si infortunassero Bakayoko e Ballo-Tourè


----------



## Igniorante (30 Ottobre 2022)

Ci vorrebbe una bella pioggia di meteoriti


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ci vorrebbe una bella pioggia di meteoriti



Sarebbe un grande giorno per lo sport


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Ottobre 2022)

X2


----------



## Baba (30 Ottobre 2022)

Non so perché ma ogni volta che si avvicina una partita tra queste due squadre nella mia mente prende sempre più spazio l’immagine di una pioggia di meteoriti.


----------



## sunburn (30 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non sei severo né tanto meno giusto. Sei solo polemico come tanti


Naaah, volevo solo fare una _simpaticissima_ gag e la cosa è sfuggita di mano. 
(tra l’altro la formula 1 non la seguo con costanza dai tempi Schumacher…)


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Naaah, volevo solo fare una _simpaticissima_ gag e la cosa è sfuggita di mano.
> (tra l’altro la formula 1 non la seguo con costanza dai tempi Schumacher…)



Tranquillo. Ho a che fare con @Divoratore Di Stelle che è *quasi* ingestibile


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2022)

@KILPIN_91 lascia stare il Milan. Fai il tuo pronostico per questi.


----------



## Rickrossonero (5 Novembre 2022)

Meglio una vittoria juve, l'inter è quella che mi spaventa di più dopo il napoli


----------



## unbreakable (5 Novembre 2022)

Penso sia passato sottotraccia..ma hanno mandato ancora doveri? Non ha già arbitrato sta partita tipo altre 40 volte? ..beh con doveri rigore si è di obbligo..
Inutile dire che il pronostico passa a favore degli indaisti..probabilmente ruberanno ancora a casa dei ladri


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Big match della tredicesima giornata.
> La gara sarà trasmessa da DAZN.


Lo scorso anno gli ingiocabili l'hanno rubata dopo aver giocato da schifo.
Ma ne sono usciti rafforzati e convinti.

L'autostima della banda bassotti : fieri dopo il colpo riuscito.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2022)

Un pari sarebbe buono ma meglio non dirlo perché c’è @sunburn in agguato


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Novembre 2022)

È fatta per gli ingiocabili
Anche perché Allegri non vince uno scontro diretto da secoli


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (5 Novembre 2022)

Tifo per crociato, menisco ed adduttore!

Siccome non voglio fare torto a nessuno, li auguro ad entrambe le squadre...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2022)

Uno dei rari (se non unici) casi in cui “tiferò” Juventus.


----------



## sunburn (6 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Un pari sarebbe buono ma meglio non dirlo perché c’è @sunburn in agguato


L’unico risultato auspicabile è la sconfitta per 5 a 0 di entrambe.


----------



## Rudi84 (6 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> L’unico risultato auspicabile è la sconfitta per 5 a 0 di entrambe.


Basta che facciano 6 cambi a testa e non servirebbe neanche il meteorite


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2022)

Oggi mi aspetto qualcosa di grosso al var.
Una giocata da fenomeni.


----------



## Solo (6 Novembre 2022)

In 1 anno e mezzo Allegri ha vinto un solo big match. 

1-0 in casa col Chelsea nel girone di Champions lo scorso anno. 

Inter strafavorita e che può defenitivamente tagliare fuori i gobbi dalla corsa scudetto.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> L’unico risultato auspicabile è la sconfitta per 5 a 0 di entrambe.



Non te la puoi cavare con frasi facilmente apprezzabili 
Devi fare il tuo pronostico ed esporti


----------



## folletto (6 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oggi mi aspetto qualcosa di grosso al var.
> Una giocata da fenomeni.


Nelle partite di cartello sono sempre meno le porcate rispetto al passato, i sicari li mandano prevalentemente in match meno "in vista"


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oggi mi aspetto qualcosa di grosso al var.
> Una giocata da fenomeni.



Sarà una bella sfida tra disonesti e finti onesti.


----------



## Zenos (6 Novembre 2022)

Un bel 2 a 2 con rottura crociato per Lautaro e Vlahovic


----------



## Maurizio91 (6 Novembre 2022)

Razionalmente si tifa Juventus, perché oggettivamente non è una concorrente per lo scudetto, e al Milan non interessa il quarto posto ma il titolo.

Emotivamente, sono _incapace_ di tifare Juventus; quindi opto per il classico pareggio oppure una vittoria larghissima contro di loro (quindi dal 5-0 in su).


----------



## Andris (6 Novembre 2022)

ho la sensazione che stasera faranno di tutto per non far passare l'inter, specie dopo l'ultimo precedente allo stadium


----------



## Rudi84 (6 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ho la sensazione che stasera faranno di tutto per non far passare l'inter, specie dopo l'ultimo precedente allo stadium


Se proprio devo scegliere chi perde preferisco quelle merdacce anche se vorrebbe dire che vince la giuve e non è il massimo neanche quello però i pagliacci non hanno rivali in quanto a starmi sulle palle


----------



## sunburn (6 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non te la puoi cavare con frasi facilmente apprezzabili
> Devi fare il tuo pronostico ed esporti









ATTENZIONE! Movimento circolare in senso orario… VALANGA DI GOL!


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> ATTENZIONE! Movimento circolare in senso orario… *VALANGA DI GOL!*



Si, ma chi li segna?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Novembre 2022)

Un bel pareggio o vittoria Juventus. L'Inter è molto più temibile in ottica scudetto.


----------



## sunburn (6 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si, ma chi li segna?


Trezeguet, Thuram, Zalayeta, Krasić.
Zamorano, Moriero, Recoba.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Trezeguet, Thuram, Zalayeta, Krasić.
> Zamorano, Moriero, Recoba.



Azz… sei anziano abbastanza


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Novembre 2022)

Ma almeno una volta,i gobbi non possono fare qualcosa di buono,ossia battere questi ratti di fogna?? Almeno una cavolo di volta


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ma almeno una volta,i gobbi non possono fare qualcosa di buono,ossia battere questi ratti di fogna?? Almeno una cavolo di volta



Prima di questo tuo intervento forse una possibilità esisteva


----------



## meteoras1982 (6 Novembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Un bel pareggio o vittoria Juventus. L'Inter è molto più temibile in ottica scudetto.




Pareggio risultato perfetto, odio veder vincere i gobbi anche se fanno cag......


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Novembre 2022)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Pareggio risultato perfetto, odio veder vincere i gobbi anche se fanno cag......


Stavolta lo dico,meglio una vittoria dei gobbi, l'inter va tenuta a debita distanza,e poi da qualche anno sono loro i ladri


----------



## ILMAGO (6 Novembre 2022)

Vince l’Inter a mani bassissime.
Son più in forma e più forti della Juve.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Novembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Vince l’Inter a mani bassissime.
> Son più in forma e più forti della Juve.


Sulla carta si,ma la Hapra potrebbe mettere il pullman in porta e la sfanga


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Stavolta lo dico,meglio una vittoria dei gobbi, l'inter va tenuta a debita distanza,e poi da qualche anno sono loro i ladri



A noi converrebbe un pari.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2022)

comodo 0-2 per l'inde


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Novembre 2022)

Non c'è partita, i ladri sono molto più in forma dei...ladri.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2022)

Auguri agli ingiocabili per la vittoria chi li proietta nell'olimpo del calcio.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

Ladri & più ladri


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2022)

Ma dzeko non si rompe mai ?
Impressionante. 
Ha più presenze dei portieri. 
Per non parlare di lautaro.
Quanta salute.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Novembre 2022)

La meno peggio credo sia la Juventus stasera ma tanto perderanno con un gol del cornuto


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2022)

La formazione della Juve è una roba da parte destra della classifica


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Novembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La formazione della Juve è una roba da parte destra della classifica



Molti di quei calciatori da noi giocherebbe 100 volte meglio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Novembre 2022)

Comunque sbaglio o da quando Allegri provò a gufarci sugli infortuni (e ci riuscì, maledetto), poi la gufata gli è tornata indietro?
Leggo che oggi ne hanno 10 fuori per infortunio, speriamo che nel post-partita non ci nomini un'altra volta


----------



## Kayl (6 Novembre 2022)

L'inter ha perso tutti gli scontri diretti questa stagione, ma Allegri non ne vince uno da quando è tornato.
Entrambe giocano di rimessa e sui calci da fermo, ma l'inter è più forte quando deve prendere l'iniziativa rispetto alla juve.
Hanno due cani piangina in panchina (letteralmente, se ascoltate l'intervista di inzaghi pre-partita sembra allegri, dice le stesse cose).
la juve è in un momento negativo e visto che noi l'abbiamo battuta e che la roma ci ha pareggiato resta solo l'inter per tirare su il loro morale con una partita obbrobriosa.
Quindi, mah...
Una turca contro un water, contenuto identico, odore pure.


----------



## Kayl (6 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque sbaglio o da quando Allegri provò a gufarci sugli infortuni (e ci riuscì, maledetto), poi la gufata gli è tornata indietro?
> Leggo che oggi ne hanno 10 fuori per infortunio, speriamo che nel post-partita non ci nomini un'altra volta


era già partito male con gli infortuni, ha provato a fare sharing, che stavolta lo faccia col napoli magari.


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Novembre 2022)

vincessero i gobbi le melme sarebbero fuori dalla lotta scudetto, ma non succederà mai.


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2022)

Sti gobbi fanno veramente schifo


----------



## ILMAGO (6 Novembre 2022)

Che imbarazzo i ladri. Non riescono a fare due passaggi a fila.

Se arrivano quest anno in champions il sistema è marcio fino al midollo, sono una squadra da sesto posto al massimo.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2022)

C'era una volta il derby d'Italia
Adesso è il derby della Macedonia


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Novembre 2022)

tra rometta e gobbi non so chi è peggio


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Novembre 2022)

Ma a torino pagano per vedere questa roba?

Mamma mia che squadraccia... Che gioco orribile...


----------



## Kayl (6 Novembre 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Ma a torino pagano per vedere questa roba?
> 
> Mamma mia che squadraccia... Che gioco orribile...


e chi si lamenta del gioco è un "deviato", non un vero tifoso. Tra l'altro i sostenitori di acciuga sono una roba pazzesca, parlano solo di risultati e sputano su chi si lamenta del gioco perché vincere è l'unica cosa importante, ma quando non vincono parlano di bella prestazione. Uno scisma in pratica.XD


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2022)

Cosa ha sbagliato Geco


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2022)

Skriniar. Qualita principale: Immunita ai cartellini al 99,999999999%


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2022)

Che palle! Fino ad ora una delle partite più brutte dell'anno.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2022)

A macellaio skriniar ammonito mai ?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Novembre 2022)

Certo che a noi ammoniscono anche chi si trova - per caso - nei pressi di una rissa...

Skriniar può falciare, interrompere ripartenze, e mai nulla...

Ah, ma il sistema non esiste...


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Che palle! Fino ad ora una delle partite più brutte dell'anno.



Fanno schifo di loro e poi la paura di perdere fa brutti scherzi.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Novembre 2022)

Il derby di Sistema.

C'era una volta il calcio.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2022)

Bremer ahi ahi


----------



## bmb (6 Novembre 2022)

Comunque noi e il Napoli facciamo un altro tipo di sport rispetto a tutto il resto d'Italia.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

E questo sarebbe il derby d’Italia?


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2022)

Che scempio
Sinceramente secondo voi il Napoli può fare meno di 4 punti contro queste due squadre? Mah...

L'Inter la sbloccherà su calcio piazzato


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2022)

La juve ha pochissima qualità.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

Partita oscena.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2022)

Questa e il derby di Roma di oggi sono tra le partite più brutte che abbia mai visto in vita mia.


----------



## Solo (6 Novembre 2022)

Tra Roma-Lazio e questa qua un gigantesco spot anti Serie A. Due partite pessime.


----------



## Kayl (6 Novembre 2022)

l’Inter si è mangiata 3 gol. Un gol mangiato per ogni tocco di milik nel primo tempo, letteralmente.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Novembre 2022)

Partita di rara bruttezza.


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Novembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Che scempio
> Sinceramente secondo voi il Napoli può fare meno di 4 punti contro queste due squadre? Mah...
> 
> L'Inter la sbloccherà su calcio piazzato


Linter con il Napoli la sfanghera come al solito.


----------



## LukeLike (6 Novembre 2022)

Ma questo Bremer è lo stesso Bremer per cui metà forum si stracciava le festi? Bel fenomeno parastatale...


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Novembre 2022)

Che partitaccia


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Novembre 2022)

La Juventus è inguardabile. Speriamo tengano con un po’ di bucho ma figurati


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Novembre 2022)

La sfanga sicuramente scrigno su calcio piazzato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Linter con il Napoli la sfanghera come al solito.


L'Inter contro il Napoli di solito è come il Napoli contro di noi a San Siro, non si sa come ma la sfangano ogni volta per motivi diversi,tra traverse, fuorigiochi geografici e rigori assurdi non dati.
L'Inter invece a San Siro di solito li batte con regolarità nonostante vengano presi a pallate costantemente.


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Novembre 2022)

La partita più brutta della storia


----------



## Kayl (6 Novembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> L'Inter contro il Napoli di solito è come il Napoli contro di noi a San Siro, non si sa come ma la sfangano ogni volta per motivi diversi,tra traverse, fuorigiochi geografici e rigori assurdi non dati.
> L'Inter invece a San Siro di solito li batte con regolarità nonostante vengano presi a pallate costantemente.


già detto settimane fa e lo ripeto, quelle che possono più agilmente mettere in crisi il napoli sono l'inter e l'udinese perché rinfoltiscono il centrocampo, hanno fisicità dietro, forti sui piazzati e giocano di rimessa, cosa che il napoli soffre parecchio. Il Napoli farà più fatica più avanti perché adesso le piccole sono meno portate a chiudersi in difesa, cercano di fare più punti possibile, ma nel ritorno quando ogni punticino sarà fondamentale per la salvezza e si butteranno tutti dietro sarà una cosa diversa.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Tra Roma-Lazio e questa qua un gigantesco spot anti Serie A. Due partite pessime.



All’estero avranno già spento


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Partita di rara bruttezza



Di più brutto c’è solo il tuo avatar


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Novembre 2022)

Per me sbadiglia pure la palla


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2022)

Questo arbitro fischia fallo pure quando prendono il pallone, ste partite sono inguardabili anche perchè si spezzetta il gioco ogni 20 secondi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2022)

Rabiotttttt


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2022)

Ahahahah non ci credo


----------



## UDG (6 Novembre 2022)

Intrr sotto


----------



## Raryof (6 Novembre 2022)

Palla in rete!


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2022)

*Rabiò 1-0*


----------



## kYMERA (6 Novembre 2022)

Bene cosi. E ora mettiamo il pullman mister allegri.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

Ladri vecchi avanti


----------



## Solo (6 Novembre 2022)

Barella inculato da Kostic ahaah


----------



## Raryof (6 Novembre 2022)

Ma perché Calzha non l'ha presa?


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2022)

Onana un tuffo meraviglioso per i fotografi


----------



## UDG (6 Novembre 2022)

Per curiosità delle due chi tifate?


----------



## Raryof (6 Novembre 2022)

Ma Onana perché non l'ha parata? intervento semplice


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2022)

Tranquilli ora per l'Inter entra Valeri.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Novembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Per curiosità delle due chi tifate?


Quella più scarsa


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Per curiosità delle due chi tifate?



La terza


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Per curiosità delle due chi tifate?


Juventus tutta la vita, sono meno temibili e sono pure più in basso in classifica.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Per curiosità delle due chi tifate?



Non tifo ma il risultato più sorprendente sarebbe la vittoria gobba


----------



## kYMERA (6 Novembre 2022)

Rabiot comunque ha fatto un gran gol. L'ha girata nell'unico modo possibile per segnare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Per curiosità delle due chi tifate?



Tifo per il meteorite.

In teoria sarebbe meglio la sconfitta dell'Inter, ma io i gobbi li spero sempre molto dietro con largo distacco, non mi fido mai di questi.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2022)

Allegri dovrebbe mettere Chiesa per i contropiedi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Novembre 2022)

Almeno adesso possiamo sperare in un pareggio
1 gol glielo faranno alla fine


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Novembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Per curiosità delle due chi tifate?


Premessa: mi disgustano entrambe e provo “odio sportivo” per tutte e due le società, alle quali non augurerei di vincere neppure contro l’F.C. Al-Qaeda o l’A.S. Isis. 
Ciò detto, al giorno d’oggi tiferei Juve perché è la meno pericolosa e perché i tifosi di quella cloaca infame che insozza il suolo di Milano mi hanno davvero fratturato i testicoli.


----------



## Raryof (6 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Almeno adesso possiamo sperare in un pareggio
> 1 gol glielo faranno alla fine


Questi su piazzato uno lo mettono sempre, vediamo.


----------



## folletto (6 Novembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Rabiot comunque ha fatto un gran gol. L'ha girata nell'unico modo possibile per segnare


E neanche col suo piede. Giocatore che se avesse più "testa", continuità e spirito di sacrificio sarebbe fortissimo.


----------



## Raryof (6 Novembre 2022)

Inter in bambola come godo


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

E due


----------



## kYMERA (6 Novembre 2022)

Eccola li, la seconda di Danilo


----------



## Raryof (6 Novembre 2022)

Ahahaha mamma mia goool


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2022)

Ingiocabili


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2022)

*Danilo 2-0*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2022)

Raddoppio mafia.

Domani su tutti i giornali "Juve, per lo scudetto ci sei!"


----------



## Solo (6 Novembre 2022)

Aiuto 2-0 ahahhahaha aha


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

Le m… forse pensano al recupero con il Bologna


----------



## kYMERA (6 Novembre 2022)

Gran gol anche questo di Danilo


----------



## hiei87 (6 Novembre 2022)

Questi non muoiono mai. Roba da pazzi. E devono ancora recuperare tutti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2022)

E 2.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2022)

VAR per gli ingiocabili


----------



## Raryof (6 Novembre 2022)

Distrutti dalle loro stesse armi, che seratina..


----------



## kYMERA (6 Novembre 2022)

Vuoi vedere che ora glielo annullano perchè la palla non stava benissimo sulla lunetta del calcio d'angolo??


----------



## folletto (6 Novembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Questi su piazzato uno lo mettono sempre, vediamo.


Stavolta l'hanno preso


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Novembre 2022)

Cosa stanno controllando questi? La deviazione di braccio di de vrij?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2022)

Interviene il Var(otta).


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2022)

La mano è di De Vrij o meglio così sembrava


----------



## kYMERA (6 Novembre 2022)

Pazzesco.
Comunque stanno rovinando il calcio con sto VAR


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2022)

Finita


----------



## folletto (6 Novembre 2022)

Ma cosa controllano?


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2022)

*Ruggiero Rizzitelli annulla il gol dei gobbi *


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Novembre 2022)

Ma sono pazzi???


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2022)

Annullato, bah.


----------



## Milanoide (6 Novembre 2022)

Potente stregone Marotta è


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

Mafia nuova all’opera


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2022)

Ahahahhahaha ma la mano è di Skrigno ahahhahahahahhaha


----------



## Solo (6 Novembre 2022)

Eccolo li Varotta che riapre la partita ahahaha


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Novembre 2022)

Che furto mamma mia... Manco la tocca col braccio!


----------



## Raryof (6 Novembre 2022)

Ma cosa ha fischiato non capisco


----------



## Wetter (6 Novembre 2022)

Ragazzi il tocco di mano c'è ma è il difensore dell'Inter che lo regge....Danilo non poteva muovere il braccio!! Secondo me era regolarissimo


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2022)

Qui rischia di finire il mondo! Gobbi derubati al Conad Stadium.


----------



## Zenos (6 Novembre 2022)

I ladri che vengono derubati. Che goduria


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2022)

Ma che è? Ahahahahahaha colpo gobbo ai gobbi.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2022)

Comunque pazzesco che questi la sfangano sempre e quando il var deve intervenire contro di loro come a Firenze non interviene MAI


----------



## Raryof (6 Novembre 2022)

Se la pareggiano il campionato torna a gennaio direttamente mi sa.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2022)

Diosanto. 
Ma cosa hanno annullato?
L'hanno rifatto. 
Chiudiamo tutto dai..
Ci stanno prendendo in giro .


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

I vecchi ladri derubati dai nuovi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2022)

Incredibile, Skriniar ammonito


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Novembre 2022)

Il sistema non esisteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Raryof (6 Novembre 2022)

Ma quanto fanno schifo? fai un intervento spezzagambe e poi protesti pure per il giallo.


----------



## folletto (6 Novembre 2022)

Giallo a Scrignar!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zenos (6 Novembre 2022)

La mano comunque è di danilo


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2022)

Da una vita lo cantiamo


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2022)

Mi raccomando: criticatemi se odio l'inter.


----------



## Albijol (6 Novembre 2022)

Marotta League


----------



## Kayl (6 Novembre 2022)

ragazzi danilo l'ha buttata dentro con la mano, involontario o no non si può segnare di mano. Certo, non è Udogie..


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Qui rischia di finire il mondo! Gobbi derubati al Conad Stadium.



Non c’è più la mafia di una volta


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2022)

Io la mano di Danilo non la vedo .


----------



## Solo (6 Novembre 2022)

Sono tre anni ormai che i ladri vengono sistematicamente portati a scuola dai neoladri guidati da Varotta, ma qualcuno ancora si preoccupa dei gobbi


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Novembre 2022)

Ad ogni modo anche un pareggio ben venga


----------



## Alkampfer (6 Novembre 2022)

il derby d'italia.


----------



## Franco (6 Novembre 2022)

Marotta è davvero il nuovo Moggi. Ormai in tutte le partite dell'Inter c'è il regalino.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2022)

Adesso per una mano sfiorata daranno rigore all'inde


----------



## Raryof (6 Novembre 2022)

Questi qui in una maniera o nell'altra si salvano sempre, è pazzesco.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2022)

A noi cercano in tutti i modi di annullare i gol col Var, mentre per questi ladri usano il Var al contrario, cioè fanno di tutto per annullare i gol che prendono.


----------



## Solo (6 Novembre 2022)

Ma gioca senza attaccanti? Madonna Acciuga


----------



## Wetter (6 Novembre 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ragazzi il tocco di mano c'è ma è il difensore dell'Inter che lo regge....Danilo non poteva muovere il braccio!! Secondo me era regolarissimo


Il tizio della moviola di Dazn ha detto che, per regolamento, non si può segnare con ultimo tocco di mano. Quindi mi sà che è giusto annullarlo, purtroppo.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Novembre 2022)

Incredibile Rabiot che passaggio da criminale. Per poco non si suicida la Juventus


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Il tizio della moviola di Dazn ha detto che, per regolamento, non si può segnare con ultimo tocco di mano. Quindi mi sà che è giusto annullarlo, purtroppo.


Quel tizio è un incompetente, spesso dice una marea di idiozie.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Novembre 2022)

Palo incredibile di Kostic.
Fagioli è di un'altra categoria.
Miretti un cesso


----------



## Solo (6 Novembre 2022)

Ma che culo ha Limone?


----------



## Raryof (6 Novembre 2022)

Ma che culo hanno questi !!!


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Novembre 2022)

che bucio


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2022)

Kostic non è male comunque.
Ci servirebbe uno simile ma a destra.


----------



## Giofa (6 Novembre 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Il tizio della moviola di Dazn ha detto che, per regolamento, non si può segnare con ultimo tocco di mano. Quindi mi sà che è giusto annullarlo, purtroppo.


La regola è questa ma è assurda in questo caso. La tocca di mano perché la mano è bloccata da De Vrij


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Il tizio della moviola di Dazn ha detto che, per regolamento, non si può segnare con ultimo tocco di mano. Quindi mi sà che è giusto annullarlo, purtroppo.



Il tocco è involontario poi c'è mano larga dell'Inter quindi sarebbe stato rigore per i gobbi


----------



## Wetter (6 Novembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> La regola è questa ma è assurda in questo caso. La tocca di mano perché la mano è bloccata da De Vrij


Si infatti anche per me è assurdo. Danilo non poteva muovere il braccio dato che era De Vrij che lo tratteneva!!


----------



## Kayl (6 Novembre 2022)

allegri ha cavato milik per chiesa che marca mykikoso, juve senza attaccanti per gli ultimi 15 minuti, stanno pregando di prendere il pari.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Si infatti anche per me è assurdo. Danilo non poteva muovere il braccio dato che era De Vrij che lo tratteneva!!


Io dopo la mancata espulsione di Dimarco a Firenze non mi stupisco più di nulla quando si tratta di questi pezzi di letame.
Mai vista una roba del genere come quella in vita mia.


----------



## ILMAGO (6 Novembre 2022)

La Juve gioca in maniera ignobile.
Se vince perde il calcio, allegri imbarazzante. Tutti dietro e in azione un goal. Poi voglio vedere i giornalisti “risultatisti”…. Diranno grande allegri.
Quando ha messo in piedi una prestazione imbarazzante a dir poco.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Novembre 2022)

Fagioliiiiii


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2022)

2-0


----------



## Zenos (6 Novembre 2022)

Fagiolata


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2022)

Vediamo se annullano anche questo ora.


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2022)

*Fagiolo 2-0*


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

2-0


----------



## Raryof (6 Novembre 2022)

Giustizia è stata fatta!


----------



## Kayl (6 Novembre 2022)

l'inter ha giocato come noi ieri, ma senza segnare.


----------



## Solo (6 Novembre 2022)

Incredibile Limone, è riuscito a far vincere il secondo big match in 18 mesi ad Acciuga


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

Le m… lo hanno preso di nuovo nel c…


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2022)

Peccato a Gosens invertito segnava l'Inter


----------



## kekkopot (6 Novembre 2022)

gli invincibili hanno 5 minuti per evitare la sconfitta n.5


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Novembre 2022)

la sto seguendo solo tramite la cronaca live.....ma sbaglio o li stanno prendendo a mazzi in faccia ? 

gli ingiocabili....


----------



## Zenos (6 Novembre 2022)

Inda 7


----------



## Raryof (6 Novembre 2022)

Noi questi li abbiamo arati in seconda marcia, bene per il contraccolpo.


----------



## ILMAGO (6 Novembre 2022)

Ma cosa saltano allo stadium? Han capito che non han passato la metà campo? Giovedì ne prendono 3 dal Verona ultimo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2022)

Che faccia da pirla sto Bellanova


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> gli invincibili hanno 5 minuti per evitare la sconfitta n.4



N. 5.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2022)

Limone re di Coppe e bilanci


----------



## Swaitak (6 Novembre 2022)

il lato positivo è la conferma di Max


----------



## Solo (6 Novembre 2022)

Spiaze per il turco.


----------



## UDG (6 Novembre 2022)

Comunque questi stanno solo a 4 punti da noi, non so se vi rendete conto


----------



## Zenos (6 Novembre 2022)

Ed il cornuto la prende ancora in quel posto


----------



## Raryof (6 Novembre 2022)

Bella partita comunque, dopo un pt pietoso.


----------



## kekkopot (6 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> N. 5.


Dopo quante sconfitte non sono più considrrati invincibili/ingocabili?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Dopo quante sconfitte non sono più considrrati invincibili/ingocabili?



Facciamoli arrivare almeno a 10


----------



## David Drills (6 Novembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Comunque questi stanno solo a 4 punti da noi, non so se vi rendete conto


Inspiegabile


----------



## RickyKaka22 (6 Novembre 2022)

-11 e mettetevi "into the bed" come direbbe giroud


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2022)

Che sciagura Inzaghi. Ha preso due pappine vergognose, da due contropiedi dall'area di rigore avversaria mentre erano sul punto di segnare loro.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Comunque questi stanno solo a 4 punti da noi, non so se vi rendete conto



Gli mancano ancora Lazio Atalanta e Napoli


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Comunque questi stanno solo a 4 punti da noi, non so se vi rendete conto



Ci penseremo domani. Ora godiamoci la sconfitta delle m…


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2022)

Sti ingiocabili hanno perso tutti gli scontri diretti fino ad ora (Lazio, Milan, Roma, "Udinese" e Juventus).


----------



## Hellscream (6 Novembre 2022)

Male. doveva finire a pareggio


----------



## Raryof (6 Novembre 2022)

L'inda ha perso contro Lazio, Roma, Udinese, Milan e Juve.
Squadre che lottano per arrivare tra le 4 e 4 di queste sono già davanti, male male Limone spremuto.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Novembre 2022)

Hanno fatto vedere le immagini del gol annullato a Danilo, praticamente De Vrj lo strattona e gli tira la mano e il fallo di mano sempre è di Danilo.
Ahahhah


----------



## Wetter (6 Novembre 2022)

Comunque a rivederla bene sembra quasi rigore per la Juve. De Vrij trattiene nettamente Danilo


----------



## Kayl (6 Novembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> L'inter ha perso tutti gli scontri diretti questa stagione, ma Allegri non ne vince uno da quando è tornato.
> Entrambe giocano di rimessa e sui calci da fermo, ma l'inter è più forte quando deve prendere l'iniziativa rispetto alla juve.
> Hanno due cani piangina in panchina (letteralmente, se ascoltate l'intervista di inzaghi pre-partita sembra allegri, dice le stesse cose).
> *la juve è in un momento negativo e visto che noi l'abbiamo battuta e che la roma ci ha pareggiato resta solo l'inter per tirare su il loro morale con una partita obbrobriosa.*
> ...


come volevasi dimostrare...


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ed il cornuto la prende ancora in quel posto



Per solidarietà con la coniuge


----------



## kekkopot (6 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Facciamoli arrivare almeno a 10


Al limite li declassiamo ad impareggiabili


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Novembre 2022)

risultato ottimo per noi. La juve quest'anno non ha tanto equilibrio, onestamente continua a sembrarmi poca roba. L'inter invece, vincendo si sarebbe lanciata verso i posti più alti. Ora a lottare per il posto champions, lerde!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Al limite li declassiamo ad impareggiabili



Per me rimangono indegni.


----------



## Raryof (6 Novembre 2022)

A Firenze questo fallo non gliel'hanno fischiato eh.
Tutto torna baby.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Novembre 2022)

Vedere perdere le melme è sempre una goduria, soprattutto quando sono sconfitti dai ladri che quest'anno son fuori dai giochi.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

Questa sera voglio bene pure ad @hakaishin


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Novembre 2022)

Comunque quando Allegri troverà la quadra e tornano Pogba e Di Maria con Chiesa Vlahovic e sto Kostic che è veramente forte, saranno caxxxi
Magari quest anno è tardi ma anno prossimo se prendono un difensore degno sostituto di Chiellini sarà dura


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2022)

Ricordiamo che secondo Sconcerti l'Inter è l'unica credibile avversaria del Napoli


----------



## kYMERA (6 Novembre 2022)

Bene cosi, quinta sconfitta per l'Inter e limone


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo che secondo Sconcerti l'Inter è l'unica credibile avversaria del Napoli



Grazie Sconcerti


----------



## hakaishin (6 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questa sera voglio bene pure ad @hakaishin


Mi vuoi bene lo stesso, sempre e comunque


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2022)

Godo.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Novembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A Firenze questo fallo non gliel'hanno fischiato eh.
> Tutto torna baby.


Ho pensato la stessa cosa, solo che qua era ininfluente, li hanno vinto la partita. Pazzesco


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Novembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Comunque quando Allegri troverà la quadra e tornano Pogba e Di Maria con Chiesa Vlahovic e sto Kostic che è veramente forte, saranno caxxxi
> Magari quest anno è tardi ma anno prossimo se prendono un difensore degno sostituto di Chiellini sarà dura



Costic poca roba secondo me. 
Vlaovic alla Juve è un lontano parente di quello alla viola. Chiesa come tornerà? 
Pogba è ancora un calciatore? 
Di Maria si spacca ogni 2x3

Allegri poi è in pensione, non gli frega nulla del calcio.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

Le m… hanno perso tutti gli scontri diretti o sbaglio?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi vuoi bene lo stesso, sempre e comunque



Si, ma non dirlo in giro


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Le m… hanno perso tutti gli scontri diretti o sbaglio?


Già, e pure malamente.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Novembre 2022)

Godo. E rigodo clamorosamente per il tuttocampista cornuto. Che sega di giocatore (e di marito, N.D.R.).


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Novembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Comunque quando Allegri troverà la quadra e tornano Pogba e Di Maria con Chiesa Vlahovic e sto Kostic che è veramente forte, saranno caxxxi
> Magari quest anno è tardi ma anno prossimo se prendono un difensore degno sostituto di Chiellini sarà dura


sono senza equilibrio a centrocampo. Fino a quando non prenderanno centrocampisti forti e dinamici e difensori, continueranno a fare fatica.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Novembre 2022)

Peggio non poteva andare. Erano letteralmente morti fino a 10 giorni fa, ora sono tornati e hanno già messo le basi per un nuovo ciclo. Non mi stupirei vincessero già quest'anno, considerando chi è rientrato in campo stasera.


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Novembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Costic poca roba secondo me.
> Vlaovic alla Juve è un lontano parente di quello alla viola. Chiesa come tornerà?
> Pogba è ancora un calciatore?
> Di Maria si spacca ogni 2x3
> ...


Non è che Vlahovic è fortisismo alla Fiorentina si sposta di 300km e diventa una pippa, mica è lui
Kostic non è kvara ma è molto buono. Pogba torna non va a giocare a cricket


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Novembre 2022)

Diciamo che sono contento che abbia perso l'Inter.
Gosens conferma la bontà del lavoro di Gasperini, ma solo entro i confini della città di Bergamo.
E' incredibile che l'Inter abbia perso cinque partite ma sia solo cinque punti dietro di noi.
Ah, mi dicono che nelle redazioni sportive sono tutti a lutto ma a metà, perché comunque possono incensare i ladri originali, non quelli di nuova generazione.


----------



## Kayl (6 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Le m… hanno perso tutti gli scontri diretti o sbaglio?


5 su 5. 0 punti su 15.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Novembre 2022)

Inter oscena, altro che seconda squadra di Milano, questi non son degni manco del terzo mondo


----------



## kekkopot (6 Novembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Comunque quando Allegri troverà la quadra e tornano Pogba e Di Maria con Chiesa Vlahovic e sto Kostic che è veramente forte, saranno caxxxi
> Magari quest anno è tardi ma anno prossimo se prendono un difensore degno sostituto di Chiellini sarà dura


Bah. Questi hanno presi uccelli in faccia da tutte in cl…


----------



## hakaishin (6 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si, ma non dirlo in giro


Non fare il duro, sei un tenerone


----------



## folletto (6 Novembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Comunque questi stanno solo a 4 punti da noi, non so se vi rendete conto


Noi ci siamo suicidati col Toro, dovevamo stare attaccati al Napoli


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non fare il duro, sei un tenerone



Questa sera ti consento di sfottere perché vedere le m… piangere non ha prezzo.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Noi ci siamo suicidati col Toro, dovevamo stare attaccati al Napoli



Calma. La strada è ancora lunga.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Novembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Male. doveva finire a pareggio



L'inter è comunque più temibile sul lungo periodo, più perdono punti e meglio è.
Il cc dell'Inter ad esempio è nettamente più forte di quello della Juve, incredibile che stasera i gobbi siano riusciti a sfangarla.


----------



## Raryof (6 Novembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Costic poca roba secondo me.
> Vlaovic alla Juve è un lontano parente di quello alla viola. Chiesa come tornerà?
> Pogba è ancora un calciatore?
> Di Maria si spacca ogni 2x3
> ...


Ha lavorato bene su alcuni giovani ma è solo ritmo 'sta squadra, se trovi il Leao ti ara la difesa, l'Inter un Perisic non lo ha più (e ci hanno vinto un trofeo con lui, proprio contro di loro), ecco perché senza situazioni favorevoli è più dura portare a casa i big match (per ora tutti persi, nemmeno pareggiati)
Partita persa di testa, con poca qualità, poca testa, sono stati arati da una squadra piena di giovani e in crisi, battuti al loro stesso gioco, angoli, gol su calcio da fermo, contropiedi, malissimo proprio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Novembre 2022)

Inda attualmente fuori persino dall'europa league  
Peccato per il suicidio dell'udinese, altrimenti vederli ancora più sotto sarebbe stato ancora più gustoso


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Novembre 2022)

È qui che si gode?


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2022)

Gli ingiocabili hanno perso?
Impossibile. 
Partita da ripetere.


----------



## bmb (6 Novembre 2022)

Gli ingiocabili hanno deciso di partire con un handicap di 5 sconfitte premondiale per dare un po' di vivacità alla lotta scudetto.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> È qui che si gode?



Sfogati


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Novembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Vince l’Inter a mani bassissime.
> Son più in forma e più forti della Juve.


Prego?


----------



## Maurizio91 (6 Novembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sti ingiocabili hanno perso tutti gli scontri diretti fino ad ora (Lazio, Milan, Roma, "Udinese" e Juventus).


Con queste premesse direi che le possibilità per loro di ambire al titolo sono all'incirca dello 0%


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sfogati


Per inciso: godo che ha perso l'inter, non perché ha vinto la juve


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Novembre 2022)

Due sconfitte di fila per le melme. Non dimentichiamo che hanno perso anche contro il Bayern

Madonna come mi fanno godere le sconfitte della seconda squadra di Milano.


----------



## ILMAGO (6 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Prego?


La Juve ha giocato così male oggi che non mi stupirei se giovedì a Verona contro l ultima della classe ne prendesse 4.


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Novembre 2022)

Quando le melme perdono e sempre una bella settimana.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Novembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Due sconfitte di fila per le melme. Non dimentichiamo che hanno perso anche contro il Bayern
> 
> Madonna come mi fanno godere le sconfitte della seconda squadra di Milano.


Sto godendo come uno GNU


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2022)

Ma Inzaghi lha già detto che è stato un blackout ?
Magari a rete invertite staremmo a parlare di uno 0-2.


----------



## Andris (6 Novembre 2022)

me lo sentivo, ma non pensavo che l'inter facesse così schifo
è tornata l'inter che per dieci anni non segnava allo stadium...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Novembre 2022)

Comunque oggi abbiamo visto come può un difensore molto fisico bloccare un attaccante di 1.95 (Milenkovic impara  )

Noi invece nelle palle alte andiamo in blackout


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2022)

Eccolo limonee.
E vai col limoncello.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eccolo limonee.
> E vai col limoncello.



Quando vedo lui mi rendo conto della fortuna di avere Pioli


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Novembre 2022)

Padovan aveva già sentenziato la vittoria dell'Inter, quindi il risultato era ovvio. Detto ciò partita abbastanza inguardabile. Bho, noi andiamo il doppio di sti qui.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2022)

Imbarazzante limone.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante limone.



Che sta dicendo?


----------



## Lo Gnu (6 Novembre 2022)

Partita orrenda. Oh noi spesso siamo severi coi nostri, ma che calcio hanno espresso le due squadre oggi? Vomitevole. 
Ad ogni modo, avrei preferito una x oggi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eccolo limonee.
> E vai col limoncello.



sta già dicendo che non meritavano di perdere. Pazzesco sto tizio, un perdente nato


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eccolo limonee.
> E vai col limoncello.


Hanno dominato per 70 minuti?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quando vedo lui mi rendo conto della fortuna di avere Pioli


Padovan


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Novembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sta già dicendo che non meritavano di perdere. Pazzesco sto tizio, un perdente nato


Hai capito come ragiona l'interista?
Oggi ,un anno dopo ,dice che non meritava di vincere lo scorso anno ma solo per giustificare la prestazione e mettere tutto nel calderone.
Lo fanno sempre.
Lo stanno facendo anche per paragonare la nostra vittoria di ieri alla loro di Lecce.


----------



## folletto (6 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Calma. La strada è ancora lunga.


Sicuro, ma di vaccate ne possiamo fare pochissime ormai


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2022)

Solo una settimana fa ATTO DI FORZA

(Limone) "Mi diverto"

(L'Inter) "Può mettere pressione a Spalletti"


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Sicuro, ma di vaccate ne possiamo fare pochissime ormai



Ok, ma se il Napoli mantiene questo ritmo c’è poco da fare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok, ma se il Napoli mantiene questo ritmo c’è poco da fare.



Mastrangelo ti ha rovinato  
A parte che se noi facciamo il nostro, nella partita di ritorno possiamo accorciare a -3 da loro.
Poi come si fa anche lontanamente pensare che non si fermino più...a novembre.

Con il salto del mondiale di mezzo. Qui non entrano solo in gioco la freschezza di chi rimane a casa e la stanchezza di chi partecipa al mondiale, qui entrano in gioco anche i preparatori atletici. E fare male la preparazione (ricordate 2 anni fa il famoso richiamo di preparazione che ci costò la volata scudetto?)


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Novembre 2022)

@Blu71 Neschio sta impazzendo


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Mastrangelo ti ha rovinato *
> A parte che se noi facciamo il nostro, nella partita di ritorno possiamo accorciare a -3 da loro.
> Poi come si fa anche lontanamente pensare che non si fermino più...a novembre.
> 
> Con il salto del mondiale di mezzo. Qui non entrano solo in gioco la freschezza di chi rimane a casa e la stanchezza di chi partecipa al mondiale, qui entrano in gioco anche i preparatori atletici. E fare male la preparazione (ricordate 2 anni fa il famoso richiamo di preparazione che ci costò la volata scudetto?)



No, calma. Il Napoli è forte ma non vi è nulla di deciso. Le sciagure dovranno capitare pure a loro.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @Blu71 Neschio sta impazzendo



Mica solo lui


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> No, calma. Il Napoli è forte ma non vi è nulla di deciso. Le sciagure dovranno capitare pure a loro.



ad oggi il Napoli è la squadra che ha dimostrato di essere la più forte, ma gli è girato anche tutto bene come contro di noi e ieri con l'Atalanta. Non può sempre girare così.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mastrangelo ti ha rovinato
> A parte che se noi facciamo il nostro, nella partita di ritorno possiamo accorciare a -3 da loro.
> Poi come si fa anche lontanamente pensare che non si fermino più...a novembre.
> 
> Con il salto del mondiale di mezzo. Qui non entrano solo in gioco la freschezza di chi rimane a casa e la stanchezza di chi partecipa al mondiale, qui entrano in gioco anche i preparatori atletici. E fare male la preparazione (ricordate 2 anni fa il famoso richiamo di preparazione che ci costò la volata scudetto?)


Mastrangelo ha contaminato @Blu71


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Mastrangelo ha contaminato @Blu71



Ma ancora vai dietro alle perle di @Divoratore Di Stelle?
Sei recidivo


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ad oggi il Napoli è la squadra che ha dimostrato di essere la più forte, ma gli è girato anche tutto bene come contro di noi e ieri con l'Atalanta. *Non può sempre girare così.*



La speranza è quella.


----------



## TheKombo (7 Novembre 2022)

Limne è nettamente uno dei personaggi più squallidi che a memoria ricordo, MAI MAI MAI un minimo di autocritica, sempre colpa degli altri, del caso, della sfortuna o dell'allineamento astrale.
Ma sparati mediocre.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Novembre 2022)

mamma mia, limone è un perdente nato. Meno male che non è venuto ad allenarci. Godo per la turca, barella e il tuffatore lattaio. Questa partita può risultare una botta psicologica non da poco per loro. Vediamo come reagiranno.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Novembre 2022)

@Blu71 Neschio: "sto rosicando come mai nella mia viiitaaahhhh"


----------



## Blu71 (7 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @Blu71 Neschio: "sto rosicando come mai nella mia viiitaaahhhh"



E lascialo rosicare. Per troppo tempo ha goduto a sbafo


----------



## Igniorante (7 Novembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Padovan aveva già sentenziato la vittoria dell'Inter, quindi il risultato era ovvio. Detto ciò partita abbastanza inguardabile. Bho, noi andiamo il doppio di sti qui.



Oggettivamente il Milan è di un'altra categoria, per il gioco che offre, le occasioni che crea e il ritmo che macina.
Inter Juve e Roma, ci metto anche loro perché ad agosto già sognavano lo scudetto, hanno solo da imparare.

Poi c'è il Napoli che in questo momento sta facendo un altro sport.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Novembre 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mamma mia, limone è un perdente nato. Meno male che non è venuto ad allenarci. Godo per la turca, barella e il tuffatore lattaio. *Questa partita può risultare una botta psicologica non da poco per loro. Vediamo come reagiranno.*



Spero di vederli scoppiare senza pietà.


----------



## Route66 (7 Novembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Oggettivamente il Milan è di un'altra categoria, per il gioco che offre, le occasioni che crea e il ritmo che macina.
> Inter Juve e Roma, ci metto anche loro perché ad agosto già sognavano lo scudetto, hanno solo da imparare.
> 
> Poi c'è il Napoli che in questo momento sta facendo un altro sport.


Inguardabili Vs Ingiocabili.... che spettacolo ragazzi! 
Per quanto riguarda il Napoli, squadra sicuramente forte e ben messa in campo dal mago degli scudetti di Novembre, attualmente stà facendo quello sport in cui le prime due conclusioni che fai vanno in rete per cui c'è poco da stare li a discutere.
Vedremo da gennaio in poi se tornano a giocare a calcio a meno.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Novembre 2022)

Bella partita. Si sono affrontati con moduli speculari e la cosa si è risolta nei duelli individuali.
Tante occasioni, veloci ribaltamenti di fronte. Non me lo aspettavo sinceramente.

La Juve ha meritato di sicuro. Alcune prestazioni (Kostic su tutti) sono state decisive.

Nel complesso mi sono parse due squadre con problemi e alla ricerca di un'identità. Da scudetto direi proprio di no.


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Novembre 2022)

Questa per i cugini è una batosta che può lasciare il segno.. essere a -11 dopo 13 partite, sconfitta nella partita più sentita dell'anno da loro contro una squadra inguardabile, tutto ciò ad un passo dalla sosta, Lukaku che ruba lo stipendio e Skriniar che non rinnova... saranno due mesi impegnativi per il fegato degli intertristi.

I miei amici interisti l'han presa malissimo, hanno decisamente abbassato la cresta ieri sera


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Novembre 2022)

Fegati scoppiati ovunque tra gli ingiocabili.
Godoooooo.

Ovviamente gli stessi che rivendicano la sconfitta di ieri come immeritata per le occasioni create e che offendono allegri per il cinismo sono gli stessi che lo scorso anno dopo aver vinto 0-1 e SENZA TIRARE IN PORTA parlavano di prova di forza.

Come al solito l'indaista la coerenza non sa dove sta di casa.

Addirittura la propaganda sta facendo passare l'inter per la squadra che crea ma non capitalizza, quando da un mese vanno avanti di bus parcheggiato e contropiede.
Sono fantastici.

Godoooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Novembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *Bella partita.* Si sono affrontati con moduli speculari e la cosa si è risolta nei duelli individuali.
> Tante occasioni, veloci ribaltamenti di fronte. Non me lo aspettavo sinceramente.
> 
> La Juve ha meritato di sicuro. Alcune prestazioni (Kostic su tutti) sono state decisive.
> ...



Serio?
Tecnicamente a mio avviso partita orribile.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Serio?
> Tecnicamente a mio avviso partita orribile.


Si non intendo a livello tecnico, dove ho visto tanti errori.
Parlo di partita in generale, perchè è stata molto aperta e nessuna delle due ha cercato di difendere, anzi.
Soprattutto parlando della Juve è una notizia. Mi aspettavo una partita piu bloccata, tipo Roma-Juve.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Novembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si non intendo a livello tecnico, dove ho visto tanti errori.
> Parlo di partita in generale, perchè è stata molto aperta e nessuna delle due ha cercato di difendere, anzi.
> Soprattutto parlando della Juve è una notizia. Mi aspettavo una partita piu bloccata, tipo Roma-Juve.


Ah ok, non avevo capito.
Storicamente allegri si trova sempre meglio con centrocampisti che si devono 'buttare' anzichè con attaccanti che devono rientrare.
Il 4-5-1 di ieri gli ha garantito equilibrio e inserimenti.

Credo l'inter sia stata anche sfortunata ma il calcio dà , il calcio toglie.

Noto con piacere che molti interisti stanno aprendo gli occhi su alcuni singoli come dumfries e gosens.
Dumfries con una difesa chiusa è utile come l'apribottiglia con una scatoletta di tonno.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ah ok, non avevo capito.
> Storicamente allegri si trova sempre meglio con centrocampisti che si devono 'buttare' anzichè con attaccanti che devono rientrare.
> Il 4-5-1 di ieri gli ha garantito equilibrio e inserimenti.
> 
> ...


Ieri la Juve ha giocato col 352 speculare all'Inter.

I gobbi giocano di sicuro meglio con questo modulo, quando sono stati progettati in estate per giocare col 433... tutto dire su come lavorino certe dirigenze.
Restano una squadra monca, ma perlomeno in questo modo hanno Kostic e Bremer che giocano nei propri ruoli.
Alla Juve manca qualità in generale. Alla fine i migliori tecnicamente sono Miretti e Fagioli 
Comunque stanno facendo una stagione utile a definire un gruppo solido per il futuro. La loro fortuna sono stati gli infortuni ai vari cessi che hanno comprato questa estate. In questi medi travagliati stanno crescendo alcuni giovani in personalità, è l'unica cosa che vedo della Juve vera in questo momento.

L'Inter mi sembra un po' sfiduciata. Quando fanno la prestazione, vedi col Barcellona, le qualità che hanno vengono fuori. Altrimenti sono una squadra piatta che subisce troppo il gioco. Poi per come giocano adesso, con De Vrij Acerbi Dimarco e il turco mediano, tendono a schiacciarsi troppo dietro con la linea e finiscono per essere lunghi nelle ripartenze, non hanno la solidità solita della scorsa stagione.
Hanno perso quattro scontri diretti su quattro in campionato, direi che ci si possa fare un'idea adesso dei problemi che hanno.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Novembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *Ieri la Juve ha giocato col 352 *speculare all'Inter.
> 
> I gobbi giocano di sicuro meglio con questo modulo, quando sono stati progettati in estate per giocare col 433... tutto dire su come lavorino certe dirigenze.
> Restano una squadra monca, ma perlomeno in questo modo hanno Kostic e Bremer che giocano nei propri ruoli.
> ...


In molte fasi di gioco ho visto un 4-5-1 perchè cuadrado si schiacciava spesso con la difesa, a differenza di kostic.
La juve sta provando con allegri a ricostruire, ci vorrà tempo ma è anche vero non sono stati esattamente fortunati nelle loro scelte di mercato poche fantasiose.

L'inter la conosciamo tutti, nel bene e nel male.
Credo abbiano qualità in alcuni giocatori ma giocano sempre gli stessi ed è normale che pochi giorni dopo il bayern monaco gambe e mente possano essere svuotate.
Inzaghi sta ruotando pochissimi giocatori e ne pagherà le conseguenze.
Non mi è dispiaciuta però affatto l'inter ieri per come muoveva palla e palleggiava.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Spero di vederli scoppiare senza pietà.


Può essere, anzi speriamo ,ma avere la Juve che ti alita sul collo non è proprio il massimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Novembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Può essere, anzi speriamo ,ma avere la Juve che ti alita sul collo non è proprio il massimo.


La juve ha vinto di orgoglio ma non mi ha fatto una buona impressione.
In mezzo al campo fanno una fatica cane a muovere palla in modo qualitativo.

Comunque ieri guardando la partita si notava un altro aspetto, una netta differenza rispetto a noi : sia juve che inter per prendere campo fanno una fatica disumana.
Sono costrette a un sacco di passaggi perchè non hanno calciatori col cambio passo come ce li abbiamo noi.

Gotti nel post-gara di milan-spezia ha detto un sacco di inesattezze ma una cosa giusta e perspicace l'ha detta e l'hanno capita in pochi nella sua potenza : il milan con molti dei suoi giocatori prende palla di spalle e, nonostante la marcatura forte dietro, si girano, resistono alla carica e partono.
Si riferiva a leao, diaz e theo.
Questa è una dote che denota superiorità fisica e tecnica.
Vuol dire ti porti a spasso l'avversario per il campo.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La juve ha vinto di orgoglio ma non mi ha fatto una buona impressione.
> In mezzo al campo fanno una fatica cane a muovere palla in modo qualitativo.
> 
> Comunque ieri guardando la partita si notava un altro aspetto, una netta differenza rispetto a noi : sia juve che inter per prendere campo fanno una fatica disumana.
> ...


E ancora non abbiamo visto CDK... che ha qualità superiori a tutti e tre.
Sul piano della qualità noi abbiamo messo un abisso con le concorrenti italiane, che si vedrà via via col tempo.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Novembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E ancora non abbiamo visto CDK... che ha qualità superiori a tutti e tre.
> Sul piano della qualità noi abbiamo messo un abisso con le concorrenti italiane, che si vedrà via via col tempo.


Occhio che stiamo migliorando sui calci piazzati pure.
Comunque vorrei vedere i reparti più stretti e le linee più vicine.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2022)

Non capisco chi si preoccupa della Juve in corsa scudetto o di averla "solo" a -4.
Secondo voi il Napoli è preoccupato di avere la Juve a -10?
A me sinceramente non cambia niente di arrivare secondo oppure terzo dietro alla Juve.
Se la Juve rientra in corsa scudetto vuol dire che il Napoli è crollato.
Per cui noi pensiamo solo a fare il nostro!

in ottica futura ci metto la firma se arrivo terzo, ma l'Inde sta fuori dalle prime 4.
per cui sì, ieri sera non tifavo juve, ma godo per la sconfitta degli ingiocabili.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Novembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non capisco chi si preoccupa della Juve in corsa scudetto o di averla "solo" a -4.
> Secondo voi il Napoli è preoccupato di avere la Juve a -10?
> A me sinceramente non cambia niente di arrivare secondo oppure terzo dietro alla Juve.
> Se la Juve rientra in corsa scudetto vuol dire che il Napoli è crollato.
> ...


Avere paura della Juve significa non averla vista giocare.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Occhio che stiamo migliorando sui calci piazzati pure.
> Comunque vorrei vedere i reparti più stretti e le linee più vicine.


In fase difensiva si, in quella offensiva non tanto.
Per le caratteristiche che abbiamo siamo piu pericolosi se stiamo larghi e creiamo spazio sulla trequarti.
Certe disposizioni apparentemente caotiche quando impostiamo servono per creare spazi e situazioni di uno contro uno per i nostri giocatori con piu qualità.

Vero, sui calci piazzati stiamo migliorando, segno che siamo passati finalmente alla cura di questi dettagli (detto che per caratteristiche non saremo mai forti come altre squadre secondo me).


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Novembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In fase difensiva si, in quella offensiva non tanto.
> Per le caratteristiche che abbiamo siamo piu pericolosi se stiamo larghi e creiamo spazio sulla trequarti.
> *Certe disposizioni apparentemente caotiche quando impostiamo servono per creare spazi e situazioni di uno contro uno per i nostri giocatori con piu qualità.*
> 
> Vero, sui calci piazzati stiamo migliorando, segno che siamo passati finalmente alla cura di questi dettagli (detto che per caratteristiche non saremo mai forti come altre squadre secondo me).


Condivido a pieno.
Praticamente giochiamo sui 70 metri.
Un caos ricercato.

Ho un'altra idea della ricerca degli spazi ma capisco la nostra logica.
Fisicamente però lavoriamo tanto e consumiamo tante energie.
E' difficile congelare il possesso se il compagno è sistematicamente a 20 metri.
A me, ad esempio, sta piacendo il palleggio della lazio ma sarri è un maestro nella pulizia della giocata.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La juve ha vinto di orgoglio ma non mi ha fatto una buona impressione.
> In mezzo al campo fanno una fatica cane a muovere palla in modo qualitativo.
> 
> Comunque ieri guardando la partita si notava un altro aspetto, una netta differenza rispetto a noi : sia juve che inter per prendere campo fanno una fatica disumana.
> ...


Ci sta quello che dici , ma per come intendo il calcio io, non ce un modo uguale per tutti per giocare. E soprattutto per vincere. a me fa più paura chi gioca male ma vince piuttosto di chi deve per forza giocare bene per farlo.

Abbiamo fatto fatica a vincere con lo spezia. Il Napoli in questo momento ci è superiore, oltre a poter contare su palle inattive dove ci sono superiori anche se sono più bassi di noi. Con buona pace di chi pensa che per essere forti sulle palle inattive bisogna essere alti 2.50m


----------



## Igniorante (7 Novembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bella partita. Si sono affrontati con moduli speculari e la cosa si è risolta nei duelli individuali.
> Tante occasioni, veloci ribaltamenti di fronte. Non me lo aspettavo sinceramente.
> 
> La Juve ha meritato di sicuro. Alcune prestazioni (Kostic su tutti) sono state decisive.
> ...



Beh insomma bella partita è parecchio esagerato secondo me.
Nel primo tempo non è successo praticamente niente, due squadre molto bloccate che raramente creavano trame interessanti per arrivare in porta.
I centrocampisti nerazzurri contenuti bene da quelli bianconeri, Cuadrado che spesso stava dietro la linea di metà campo, Dumfries che non aveva sbocchi per scavallare, era un continuo passarsela in orizzontale o anche indietro, al portiere.

Nel secondo tempo e dopo il gol, inevitabilmente è cambiato il ritmo della gara.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Novembre 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mamma mia, limone è un perdente nato. Meno male che non è venuto ad allenarci. Godo per la turca, barella e il tuffatore lattaio. Questa partita può risultare una botta psicologica non da poco per loro. Vediamo come reagiranno.


a proposito di botta psicologia
Adesso hanno il Bologna   
Doppietta dell'ex e a casa


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Novembre 2022)

Non capisco tutta questa boria sul fatto che siamo nettamente superiori a loro da dove provenga, ultimamente in campionato fatichiamo contro tutti e prendiamo gol ogni settimana, il mercato estivo non ha dato alcun contributo e ogni trasferta è un’agonia.
Contro Sassuolo, Empoli, Verona, Sampdoria e Torino siamo stati impresentabili e contro la Cremonese sarà un’altra battaglia infinita.
Per me non possiamo permetterci di sminuire nessuno, tantomeno Napoli, Juventus e Inter.


----------



## Igniorante (7 Novembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non capisco tutta questa boria sul fatto che siamo nettamente superiori a loro da dove provenga, ultimamente in campionato fatichiamo contro tutti e prendiamo gol ogni settimana, il mercato estivo non ha dato alcun contributo e ogni trasferta è un’agonia.
> Contro Sassuolo, Empoli, Verona, Sampdoria e Torino siamo stati impresentabili e contro la Cremonese sarà un’altra battaglia infinita.
> Per me non possiamo permetterci di sminuire nessuno, tantomeno Napoli, Juventus e Inter.



Col Torino abbiamo giocato malissimo, ma nessuno mi toglie dalla testa che il pensiero fosse alla partita col Salisburgo.
Con lo Spezia non abbiamo fatto una gran partita ma il primo tempo è stato di alto livello e lì andava chiusa la partita anzitempo.
Al momento Juve ed Inter le sgroppate nostre se le sognano la notte, anche fossero di un tempo e basta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Novembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non capisco chi si preoccupa della Juve in corsa scudetto o di averla "solo" a -4.
> *Secondo voi il Napoli è preoccupato di avere la Juve a -10?*
> A me sinceramente non cambia niente di arrivare secondo oppure terzo dietro alla Juve.
> Se la Juve rientra in corsa scudetto vuol dire che il Napoli è crollato.
> ...



Si, molto, dato che hanno già subito una rimonta simile proprio dalla juve.
E la Juve stava esattamente a -10 punti  (anzi, forse anche a -11)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Novembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ci sta quello che dici , ma per come intendo il calcio io, non ce un modo uguale per tutti per giocare. E soprattutto per vincere. a me fa più paura chi gioca male ma vince piuttosto di chi deve per forza giocare bene per farlo.
> 
> Abbiamo fatto fatica a vincere con lo spezia. Il Napoli in questo momento ci è superiore, oltre a poter contare su palle inattive dove ci sono superiori anche se sono più bassi di noi. Con buona pace di chi pensa che per essere forti sulle palle inattive bisogna essere alti 2.50m


a parte la classifica ( sono sotto sotto rispetto il monte ingaggi ) il non gioco ma direi anche non calcio.. c'è da evidenziare che anche ieri si è rischiata la ricaduta e che hanno 1 infortunio a partita  se poi credi che il super cinismo ci sarà sempre.. a forza di buttarla in mezzo e vediamo che succede  vincano il campionato

Bhe scusa non è tanto diverso nel sperare che vincevamo con il Milan di suso Niang e compagnia bella.. perché addirittura il livello è più basso di quella squadra! permettimi di avere seri dubbi.. già la loro terna arbitrale dovrà trasformarsi in Gesù Cristo per farli arrivare 4° e ho detto tutto! Pagandoli eh

Acciga addirittura è arrivato a fare una leccata di sedere pubblica ad orsato  vedi te com'è disperato il tipo.. ripeto pubblica nazionale.. non ha più un briciolo di dignità hah


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si, molto, dato che hanno già subito una rimonta simile proprio dalla juve.
> E la Juve stava esattamente a -10 punti  (anzi, forse anche a -11)


Si ma mettete i MA
erano i soli ( a rubare)
sono sotto la lente d'ingrandimento ( tribunale)
non esisteva il VAR
non rubavano per qualificarsi
perché le giocate del singolo li salvavano oltre il plus ultra della terna e il gioco di solo contropiede.. le avversarie erano di caratura diversa,infatti oggi non rubi al Milan e Inter giocatori fondamentali! o hai un traditore alla Higuain.. Difficoltà economica ( hai voglia di togliere politano tanto per non fare rinforzare la concorrente) ah prende bastonate pure dalla piccole.. pure in casa !!

Inespugnabile casa hahaha
ma secondo voi sono ridotti così per coincidenza!?
e sicuramente mi dimentico dell'altro

In sostanza con le loro qualità non saranno mai vicini a lottare per il titolo.. almeno che non segnino sempre i loro veri top player di questi anni  gli arbitri e state sicuri che c'è un limite per questo.. come stiamo vedendo in questi 3 anni


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Si ma mettete i MA
> erano i soli ( a rubare)
> non esisteva il VAR
> non rubavano per qualificarsi
> ...



Puoi mettere tutti i MA che vuoi, questi hanno perso persino contro il Monza ma giocando tutte le partite di  distano solamente a 4 punti da noi. Noi se giochiamo male solitamente le perdiamo o pareggiamo (vedi torino e sassuolo), loro o "horto muso", o in qualche modo la sfangano.

Occhio che la preparazione che faranno ora le squadre mentre gli altri giocatori saranno impegnati al mondiale, sarà fondamentale.
Chi la sbaglia rischia di compromettere tutta la stagione, così come chi fa un buon lavoro potrebbe ricevere un boost enorme.

Noi 2 anni fa abbiamo avuto la "prova" di una preparazione atletica fatta a membro di segugio, quando da 1° in classifica, qualcuno (piollo e il suo staff) decise di fare un richiamo di preparazione che ci scombussolò per la parte restante della stagione


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Novembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Beh insomma bella partita è parecchio esagerato secondo me.
> Nel primo tempo non è successo praticamente niente, due squadre molto bloccate che raramente creavano trame interessanti per arrivare in porta.
> I centrocampisti nerazzurri contenuti bene da quelli bianconeri, Cuadrado che spesso stava dietro la linea di metà campo, Dumfries che non aveva sbocchi per scavallare, era un continuo passarsela in orizzontale o anche indietro, al portiere.
> 
> Nel secondo tempo e dopo il gol, inevitabilmente è cambiato il ritmo della gara.


Si vero. Bella specificavo prima nel senso che ho visto una partita aperta, soprattutto nel secondo tempo come dici tu.
Mi aspettavo invece un match piu calcolato e bloccato, tipo Roma-Juve.
Invece il secondo tempo mi sono divertito tutto sommato, seppure entrambe mi siano parse piene di problemi e con poco equilibrio.
Alla fine si sono affrontate nei duelli individuali e l'Inter per me ha perso per quei difetti tattici che questa stagione non riesce a correggere.

Ora come ora le vedo entrambe in lotta sanguinosa per il quarto posto, che questa stagione sarà molto oltre i 70 punti come due anni fa.


----------



## Igniorante (7 Novembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si vero. Bella specificavo prima nel senso che ho visto una partita aperta, soprattutto nel secondo tempo come dici tu.
> Mi aspettavo invece un match piu calcolato e bloccato, tipo Roma-Juve.
> Invece il secondo tempo mi sono divertito tutto sommato, seppure entrambe mi siano parse piene di problemi e con poco equilibrio.
> Alla fine si sono affrontate nei duelli individuali e l'Inter per me ha perso per quei difetti tattici che questa stagione non riesce a correggere.
> ...



Il loro problema è anche di concentrazione e di testa all'interno dell'ambiente, giusto puntare in alto ma questi pensano (i gobbi da ieri e gli interisti fino a ieri) di poter rimontare in campionato.
Come giustamente fai notare tu, hanno grossi difetti e per quanto ancora restino da giocare 2/3 di campionato salvo miracoli o acquisti incredibili a Gennaio difficilmente potranno rimontare così tanti punti.

Ad esempio ieri sera De Vrij è stato osceno su entrambi i gol se non sbaglio... Considerando che è uno dei titolari la cosa è piuttosto inquietante... Skriniar un altro lento e macchinoso...li avessimo in rosa noi bestemmieremmo tutto il tempo, per questo dico che al momento non sono una contendente credibile.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Novembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Il loro problema è anche di concentrazione e di testa all'interno dell'ambiente, giusto puntare in alto ma questi pensano (i gobbi da ieri e gli interisti fino a ieri) di poter rimontare in campionato.
> Come giustamente fai notare tu, hanno grossi difetti e per quanto ancora restino da giocare 2/3 di campionato salvo miracoli o acquisti incredibili a Gennaio difficilmente potranno rimontare così tanti punti.
> 
> Ad esempio ieri sera De Vrij è stato osceno su entrambi i gol se non sbaglio... Considerando che è uno dei titolari la cosa è piuttosto inquietante... Skriniar un altro lento e macchinoso...li avessimo in rosa noi bestemmieremmo tutto il tempo, per questo dico che al momento non sono una contendente credibile.


L'Inter è una lontana parente dell'anno scorso.
Hanno cambiato proprio stile di gioco. Cercano di difendere bassi per ripartire in verticale. Il problema è quando perdono palla perchè i tre centrali che hanno adesso scappano subito indietro e i 5 di metà campo si trovano a coprire 50 metri in transizione che finiscono per spomparli prima di tutto ma anche per lasciare degli spazi immensi per gli avversari. Il goal di Rabiot è emblematico: Kostic ha corso 70 metri senza nessun avversario davanti...

La trovo davvero una situazione paradossale perchè al contrario l'anno scorso sapevano stare alti, fare ottimo possesso difensivo, addormentare la partita. Questa stagione invece negli scontri diretti la subiscono sempre. Al di la dei risultati, che tipo ieri sono dipesi anche dagli episodi, la vedo una squadra smarrita e senza identità di gioco.

La Juve invece sta ricostruendo dalle macerie. Piano piano qualche mattoncino lo hanno messo, il gruppo si sta lentamente cementando. Se si impostano con un 352, qualche certezza ce l'hanno per giocare un calcio brutto, difensivo e ostruzionistico tipo quella del secondo anno di Allegri. Comunque, qualcosa per il futuro lo stanno timidamente facendo, dopo la folle e ridicola campagna acquisti estiva. Per me l'emergenza totale in cui sono adesso (hanno tipo dieci giocatori fuori) li sta obbligando a costruire, pure se non hanno ne capacità ne volonta di farlo. La tipica stagione di Allegri, in poche parole...

In ogni caso, mentre noi viaggiamo su un treno spedito queste due lo fanno su un carretto di legno.


----------



## Solo (7 Novembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *L'Inter è una lontana parente dell'anno scorso.
> Hanno cambiato proprio stile di gioco. Cercano di difendere bassi per ripartire in verticale.* Il problema è quando perdono palla perchè i tre centrali che hanno adesso scappano subito indietro e i 5 di metà campo si trovano a coprire 50 metri in transizione che finiscono per spomparli prima di tutto ma anche per lasciare degli spazi immensi per gli avversari. Il goal di Rabiot è emblematico: Kostic ha corso 70 metri senza nessun avversario davanti...
> 
> La trovo davvero una situazione paradossale perchè al contrario l'anno scorso sapevano stare alti, fare ottimo possesso difensivo, addormentare la partita. Questa stagione invece negli scontri diretti la subiscono sempre. Al di la dei risultati, che tipo ieri sono dipesi anche dagli episodi, la vedo una squadra smarrita e senza identità di gioco.
> ...


L'hanno fatto per reintegrare Lukaku, no? 

Solo che finora ha giocato perfino meno di Origi.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Novembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ci sta quello che dici , ma per come intendo il calcio io, non ce un modo uguale per tutti per giocare. E soprattutto per vincere. a me fa più paura chi gioca male ma vince piuttosto di chi deve per forza giocare bene per farlo.
> 
> Abbiamo fatto fatica a vincere con lo spezia. Il Napoli in questo momento ci è superiore, oltre a poter contare su palle inattive dove ci sono superiori anche se sono più bassi di noi. Con buona pace di chi pensa che per essere forti sulle palle inattive bisogna essere alti 2.50m


Oggi giocare male e vincere è quasi impossibile sul lungo.
Il calcio sta cambiando.
Anche le squadre con valori oggettivi se non sono propositive non fanno tanta strada.

Milan-Spezia con lo stesso volume di gioco e le stesse occasioni per parte vince il Milan 99 volte su 100.
Tranquillo.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oggi giocare male e vincere è quasi impossibile sul lungo.
> Il calcio sta cambiando.
> Anche le squadre con valori oggettivi se non sono propositive non fanno tanta strada.
> 
> ...



La Juventus è una cosa a parte soprattutto in Italia.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> a parte la classifica ( sono sotto sotto rispetto il monte ingaggi ) il non gioco ma direi anche non calcio.. c'è da evidenziare che anche ieri si è rischiata la ricaduta e che hanno 1 infortunio a partita  se poi credi che il super cinismo ci sarà sempre.. a forza di buttarla in mezzo e vediamo che succede  vincano il campionato
> 
> Bhe scusa non è tanto diverso nel sperare che vincevamo con il Milan di suso Niang e compagnia bella.. perché addirittura il livello è più basso di quella squadra! permettimi di avere seri dubbi.. già la loro terna arbitrale dovrà trasformarsi in Gesù Cristo per farli arrivare 4° e ho detto tutto! Pagandoli eh
> 
> Acciga addirittura è arrivato a fare una leccata di sedere pubblica ad orsato  vedi te com'è disperato il tipo.. ripeto pubblica nazionale.. non ha più un briciolo di dignità hah


Sarei contento non rientrassero neanche nei primi 4. però in un testa a testa nonostante tutto preferirei giocarmela con l'Inter e non con la Juventus.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Puoi mettere tutti i MA che vuoi, questi hanno perso persino contro il Monza ma giocando tutte le partite di  distano solamente a 4 punti da noi. Noi se giochiamo male solitamente le perdiamo o pareggiamo (vedi torino e sassuolo), loro o "horto muso", o in qualche modo la sfangano.
> 
> Occhio che la preparazione che faranno ora le squadre mentre gli altri giocatori saranno impegnati al mondiale, sarà fondamentale.
> Chi la sbaglia rischia di compromettere tutta la stagione, così come chi fa un buon lavoro potrebbe ricevere un boost enorme.
> ...


A parte che continuo a non essere d'accordo con te
ma come fai a dire occhio alla preparazione con la Juventus come timore con Allegri? Com'è!?
in che pianeta si collegano le tue cose ????
Guarda che non lo cacciano


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Novembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bella partita. Si sono affrontati con moduli speculari e la cosa si è risolta nei duelli individuali.
> Tante occasioni, veloci ribaltamenti di fronte. Non me lo aspettavo sinceramente.
> 
> La Juve ha meritato di sicuro. Alcune prestazioni (Kostic su tutti) sono state decisive.
> ...


Nel primo tempo partita oscena,mi stavo prendendo a schiaffi da solo per non dormire.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Novembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> La Juventus è una cosa a parte soprattutto in Italia.


Riecco che ritornano.. l'anno scorso gli invincibili 
quest'anno gli inguardabili.. 
ma il tifo sobrio ci deve essere alla lunga eh 
Allora io ho paura della Salernitana


----------



## Blu71 (7 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Nel primo tempo partita oscena,_*m*_*i stavo prendendo a schiaffi da solo* per non dormire.



Dovresti farlo per l’avatar che ci costringi a vedere


----------



## Blu71 (7 Novembre 2022)

Oggi di interisti in giro non se ne trovavano. Qualcuno ha spento pure il telefono


----------



## Blu71 (8 Novembre 2022)

Spunta un video di Dzeko contro i tifosi juventini


----------

